# Transom saver alternatives



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Reverting to the past I will try to explain how we did it in "the old days".

A 2"X4" block of wood covered with carpet (like we used for bunks) was fitted with eye screws. it was placed under the engine (between engine and bracket) to keep it partly tilted. It was held in place with bungee cord with a snap hook on one end and fastened to the other eye screw permanently. The lower unit was tied down to the trailer frame with a piece of small rope to control bounce.

We had to used stiffer trailers then so it was a must in many cases.

Frank_S


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Any other ideas? My JP is not in operation so the motor sits really low with the drop axle trailer. If I try and lock the motor up, it usually has a ton of flex going down the highway. Thx...


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Use ratcheting straps. Go from one side of the backside of your trailer around the skeg and to the other side of the trailer. It will keep your motor from bouncing around.


----------

